# It's not you, it's me ....



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

got an email the other day - from the gas station. Yep, it was a "we miss you, please come back" email with a coupon. I'm going to have to tell them it's me, not them 
.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

What was the coupon offer? Asking for a friend.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

hah!

i think it was 5 bucks. The station was Husky Gas which has an arrangement with CAA (aka BCAA up here) to put points/credit toward you annual renewal when you gas up at Husky.


----------



## Maxpilot (Oct 7, 2020)

That was nice of them.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Maybe you could throw them a car wash? That's what I do.


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

Buy a soda. They make more profit on that than a whole tank of gas.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yep, i run my mother in-law's prius through their car-wash on occasion when i'm too lazy to pull out the foam cannon  Only get points for gas, so they don't "see" my visit, but i'm still supporting them. 

And come to think of it, my plug in hybrid might need some gas. it's been over 6 months since i put in a 1/4 tank.... hope I remember how.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> ... it's been over 6 months since i put in a 1/4 tank.... hope I remember how.


Good idea to pour some Sta-Bil into that tank. OLD petrol is deadly.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

good tip Klaus - although the hybrid will determine when the gas is old and refuse to use electric until the gas reserves are spent.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

^
That assumes the car is actually used (driven). My 15 C hasn't seen 200 miles in the past 1.5 years and several times the 12V battery has been too low to unlock the doors. Jumper charger time. Adds a bit of time to the quick trip to the store.

Just sayin.


----------

